# Different size cables for emergency lighting circuit ?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Joe1966 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just installed a lighting circuit over 150m long in 4mm cable with a lot of lights on it, running a 6mm earth to the furthest point for the earth fault.
> 
> ...


I would run separate cables...

Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:


----------

